# Most re-released film?



## Heebie (Oct 19, 2010)

I think, unless anyone can correct me, it has to be Star Wars (i.e. the saga).

I’ve just heard they’re releasing it all in 3D.  

How many different versions of this film are they going to make?

I’m al ready refusing to buy it on Blu-ray because I have at least two different versions on DVD, plus I think the 1997 re-mastered version on VHS box set.

Okay, rant over.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, i'd agree with you that Star Wars is the most re-released movie at all times. I will be getting the Blu-Ray discs though and i'm very excited at the thought of the OT coming back to the big screen again.

Second is probably Blade Runner.


----------



## Heebie (Oct 19, 2010)

Rodders said:


> Yeah, i'd agree with you that Star Wars is the most re-released movie at all times. I will be getting the Blu-Ray discs though and i'm very excited at the thought of the OT coming back to the big screen again.
> 
> Second is probably Blade Runner.


 
Are you that bothered about the 3D aspect though?

Yeah, I forgot about Bladerunner... COMING SOON the extended extended edition with the extra three bonus seconds of opening credits


----------



## Rodders (Oct 19, 2010)

Not at all. 3D's the ways that it's going. I just like the idea of being able to see it at the big screen though.


----------



## soulsinging (Oct 19, 2010)

can't argue with that, star wars has been tinkered with so many times, there are whole websites dedicated to tracking its various forms and changes. i cant decide if i will buy the bluray or not, annoyed as i am by some of the changes made. i could probably cope with most of them, given that the remastered version do look pretty fantastic, but han not shooting first is utterly unforgiveable and makes it impossible for me to watch a new hope in any of its forms other than the dvd i have of the unremastered original.

i've never seen a 3-d movie, so i really have no idea if that's going to bother me or not. it's intriguing, but i see a lot of potential for it to go horribly wrong depending on how much lucas feels compelled to change things again.


----------



## Heebie (Oct 19, 2010)

soulsinging said:


> but han not shooting first is utterly unforgiveable.


 
I wonder if there's actually anyone out there in the entire world (George Lucus, you don't count!) that thinks Han shooing first WAS a good idea?

Come on, raise your hands!


----------



## Boneman (Oct 19, 2010)

What about Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs? (Dwarves?). I though Disney used to release it every 7 years for a new generation of children...

ps: this from wikipedia

_Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ was first re-released in 1944, in order to raise revenue for the Disney studio during the World War II period. This re-release set a tradition of re-releasing Disney animated features every seven to ten years, and _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ was re-released to theaters in 1952, 1958, 1967, 1975, 1983, 1987, and 1993. Coinciding with the fiftieth anniversary release in 1987, Disney released an authorized novelization of the story, written by children's author Suzanne Weyn.
In 1993, _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ became the first film to be entirely scanned to digital files, manipulated, and recorded back to film. The restoration project was carried out entirely at 4K resolution[_clarification needed_] and 10-bit color depth using the Cineon system to digitally remove dirt and scratches and restore faded colors.[20]
*Home media releases*

On October 28, 1994, it was released as the first video in the Walt Disney Masterpiece Collection. It was the last of the early Disney animated films to be released on home video.
_Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ was released on DVD on October 9, 2001, the first in Disney's Platinum Editions, and featured, across two discs, the digitally restored film, a making-of documentary narrated by Angela Lansbury, an audio commentary by John Canemaker and (via archived audio clips) Walt Disney, and many more special features.
_Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ was released on Blu-ray Disc on October 6, 2009, the first of Disney's Diamond Editions, and a new DVD edition was released on November 24, 2009. The Blu-ray includes a high-definition version of the movie sourced from a new restoration by Lowry Digital, a DVD copy of the film, and several bonus features not included on the 2001 DVD.
The film finally made its world television premiere in February 2010 on Disney corporate sibling ABC Family.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 19, 2010)

If we are talking about releasing new (i.e., tinkered-with) versions, with new technologies, new footage, different editing, etc., then the Star Wars films might indeed be it. If we are talking about simply re-releasing _per se_, then I would venture that it would probably be one of the various versions of *A Christmas Carol* (most likely that with Alastair Sim or the earlier one with Reginald Owen from 1938... though there have been film versions of this story since at least 1910); one of the Disney films (most likely *Snow White*, though some other of that studio's films may beat it out... albeit I somehow think it'll be a looooong time before we see such a re-release for Song of the South); or one of the numerous film "classics", such as *Citizen Kane*, *The Maltese Falcon*, *Frankenstein* (the 1931 James Whale film), *Gone With the Wind*, *King Kong*, etc....


----------



## Jennifer Kirk (Oct 19, 2010)

The sound of music? It's out with fresh sleeve artwork every Christmas without fail.


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rodders said:


> Yeah, i'd agree with you that Star Wars is the most re-released movie at all times. I will be getting the Blu-Ray discs though and i'm very excited at the thought of the OT coming back to the big screen again.
> 
> Second is probably Blade Runner.


I bought the Blu Ray of *Blade Runner *with 5 different versions including the work print with different music. I have a DVD of *Star Wars*  which includes both the theatrical release from 1977 and the "A New Hope" version from 1997. I stuck with one version of the *Lord of the Rings* trilogy (theatrical version- DVD) There are a few more with sixty-leven versions that could drive you nuts. This past year I bought three flat screen HD tVs for the house and three blu ray players. That investment will stop my technological expansion for a few years. My feelings are to skip the 3 D and hold out for the hologram versions sometime in the next decade or so.


----------



## ravenus (Nov 26, 2010)

Fanboys lose.


----------

